# South Park Clubhouse



## CDdude55 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a club for those who like South Park, you may discuss anything about the characters to your favorite Episodes or what you would like to see in the show. You may even post the places you go to watch/download episodes of South Park(as long as there legal)

Site i recommend:http://www.southparkzone.com/


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its an awesome show.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 28, 2009)

Southparkzone.com has a new domain name, its now xepisodes.com. Please use this site for your south park needs to keep it goin.

The link in my original post will take you there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been watching southpark since 2000, haven't stopped since


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

I love South Park. I believe I was nine years old when I first saw an episode. Yeah back then we were naughty little bastards. Ever since I like them. But I only watch them in English. German synchro is unbearable, and a lot of jokes can't be ported from Englisch to German.

I download the series from www.southparkstuff.com


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

www.Southparkstudios.com

It's the official site and it has all the episodes.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

Uuuh new episode out! Gonna check it out.
Another advantage of watching the English version. You are ahead. Here they're probably still on Season 11 or so. Much like The Simpsons. "New" episodes here means "Two seasons back" in the US.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

Man that new episode rocked! I love the deep meaning of the episodes. A lot of it is true if you think about it.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 29, 2009)

the world of warcraft episode was LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2009)

New episode was ok, Martha Stewart was probably the best part, but the old one with her making the Thanksgiving turkey was better.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 3, 2009)

Jesus CHrist... I usually dislike Terrance & Phillip, but I was laughing my ass off watching this episode. Guess shows how immature I can be... oh well.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2009)

New EP was pretty good.

Gayfish,lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes it was, I loved it


----------



## MRCL (Apr 10, 2009)

Wait, anotehr new episode? Exactly how fast are Trey an Matt? But I love that, grab some cereal and watch the latest South Park episode late at night. I love it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Wait, anotehr new episode? Exactly how fast are Trey an Matt? But I love that, grab some cereal and watch the latest South Park episode late at night. I love it!



It only takes about 5 days to make a new episode.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> It only takes about 5 days to make a new episode.



Wonderful! Those guys are awesome. Heh, Fish dick.... but um, is it just me or ist that the first episode not to bleep the f-words?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Wonderful! Those guys are awesome. Heh, Fish dick.... but um, is it just me or ist that the first episode not to bleep the f-words?



Probably, normally they do for those words, which is pretty surprising.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 11, 2009)

Are the DVDs censored? Love South Park but I don't watch it that much. I liked the episode where they have no internet lol.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Probably, normally they do for those words, which is pretty surprising.



MTV here does not censor any curse word, yet it has terrible voice actors. So I only watch them in English, where the F-word and variants are bleeped. Now in this episode, no F-word is bleeped.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Southparkstudios.com is where it's at!


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Southparkstudios.com is where it's at!



They changed the name of the site i use, Southparkzone.com to xepisodes.com.

It's still a great site to watch all the seasons EP's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats the difference between those sites and the official one?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats the difference between those sites and the official one?



Not much, they have all the seasons. But the site i used, Southparkzone.com had to change it's name because it couldn't use the words ''South park'' in the domain name. So i guess only the official one is allowed to have that name.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## McFlips (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember "Scott Tenorman Must Die" was one of the first episodes I ever watched. I don't think I've ever laughed as hard as I did during that episode. The show is pure genius. I haven't missed an episode since.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

That was a good episode, not a ton of laughs, but the end makes it all worth it. "oohhh your tears!"


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

Ah man... the new episode is not yet available? Is that because its afternoon in the US? Sucks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Ah man... the new episode is not yet available? Is that because its afternoon in the US? Sucks.



3:20 PM here. Soon man.. Soon......


----------



## RevengE (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen the episode where cartman and lenny make a joke? It's great...kanye west is in it. If you haven't seen it please do.


----------



## sno.lcn (Apr 15, 2009)

We should totally get some trivia going in this thread 



xRevengEx said:


> Has anyone seen the episode where cartman and lenny make a joke? It's great...kanye west is in it. If you haven't seen it please do.



You mean Jimmy, not Lenny.  And yes, it premiered last week.


----------



## radaja (Apr 15, 2009)

you mean cartman and jimmy.thats the fishsticks episode.very funny
although i still think the best episode was-Mr Hankey the christmas poo.it just so wrong on so many levels
that its just so right
then there was the other Mr Hankey one where he tells Kyle to "come closer"
"closer","closer" and says"one night when you were sleeping,i had a friend take a picture of me while i was in your mouth"i almost cried


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Ah man... the new episode is not yet available? Is that because its afternoon in the US? Sucks.



Ya, we have to wait a bit longer, its to earlier for them to show it.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, jimmy I just started watching it again. I forgot his name I knew it was something like that.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, we have to wait a bit longer, its to earlier for them to show it.



Yeh its almost 11pm here, guess I watch the ep tomorrow then.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

The new episode was pretty good, probably the best since the 2nd episode. But overall this season has only been ok.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 23, 2009)

Pinewood Derby was meh. Watching the new one now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The new episode was pretty good, probably the best since the 2nd episode. But overall this season has only been ok.



Thats good to hear, still haven't seen it yet.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Pinewood Derby was meh. Watching the new one now.



I agree.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 23, 2009)

Getting ready to watch it now. Just got some KFC and a Dr Pepper


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dam, new episodes not till October.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, count me the fuck in 

I started watching southpark about 2 weeks ago, and have since watched pretty much every episode - its just a shame soutparkstudios doesnt work here in the UK, I have to watch crap quality screenrecords off stansdad.com


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, count me the fuck in
> 
> I started watching southpark about 2 weeks ago, and have since watched pretty much every episode - its just a shame soutparkstudios doesnt work here in the UK, I have to watch crap quality screenrecords off stansdad.com



Try southparkstuff.com, they are not up to date like studios, but you can watch online, and the older ones you can download.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2009)

"my momma said if i licked carpet's all day i'd be a lesbian" 

"only second grader's pee in the pool" 

"screw you guy's i'm goin' home"


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

Next episodes are supposed to be airing next month.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Next episodes are supposed to be airing next month.



That sucks  I can't wait tho..


----------



## MRCL (Sep 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Next episodes are supposed to be airing next month.



FINALLY. I know most episodes by heart by now lol.


----------



## WOOKZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Like Southpark U May Like This


----------

